

Google Launches TV Advertising - markbao
http://mashable.com/2008/05/01/google-now-lets-you-place-ads-on-tv/

======
Caligula
I think that this service in its current state will be about as successful as
google's radio ad business. So not very.

The problem is that mso's control the feed from the station to your house and
they will be loathe to add a middle man. Google struck a small deal with a
smaller satellite company a while ago(sorry i forget the name) to offer their
ads which this is probably using and im sure google is paying a rediculous
premium.

Anyways, cable and satelite companies by large will not go for this. They will
make their own and are probably actively doing so. In other countries there
are some deployments. Their each pushing their new interactive platform, ocap
for cable, mediaroom for satellite and with good ad applications could offer
services far superior to what google currently offers.

For example, they could -target specific ads to specific set top boxes. So you
could target demographics better. Why must I see tampon commercials!?

-allow the user to give feedback so to make ads more relevant or blacklist shitty ones they dislike. like fucking heads on commercials.

-instant/impulse purchase feature for products

-allow the user to choose which ads they want to view by category or whatever

-get better demographics on who is viewing their ad, not just the generic "300k cpm which google does."

-give viewers discounts for providing personal info

-interactive ads, forms to get feedback

-ability for user the equivalent of a cpc. if they like an ad they can get more info on it, watch it again, save it, etc.

-allowing customers to place ads by location so you could target a block around a pizzeria

-allow customer micro purchases so 50$ and it gets shown to ~500 houses once. cheap high quality camera ppl can make their own. Youtubeish. Googles requires like 8k.

All the above will make ads more relevant, increase demand and make a lot more
money.

Google seems to just be a nice UI connecting ad agencies to people who want to
purchase the ad, and a more clear way for someone new to put their ad on tv.
The first feature, connecting to ad agencies already exists, otherwise known
as a phonebook. Plus google is a middleman here probably taking a cut when
there doesnt need to be one. Second feature already exists. This is nothing
exciting imo and if it didnt have the google logo it wouldn't of made it on
those blogs.

~~~
ntoshev
Aren't you comparing what Google has to what TV networks might implement? This
is not very useful.

------
schoudha
Cool, the product I work on made hacker news.

~~~
lyime
So you work at google i am guessing?

~~~
schoudha
I do.

------
aneesh
So how does Google actually get slots on the TV networks to air my ad? Are
they essentially buying LOTS of advertising slots from ABC/NBC/CBS etc?

~~~
mikeryan
For every hour of programming the local cable network gets to replace the
network programmed ad with a particular number of their own ads. This is how
you get localized TV ads in your basic cable. Presumably Google is reselling
these spots. In fact from a TechCrunch article it appears they are only doing
it for the DISH network currently. The Major cable operators are developing
their own unified platform for doing this across multiple cable operators.
(its called the Canoe Project - as in all the operators paddling in the same
direction). I doubt Google will have much luck breaking into the terrestial
cable market like this.

Google could work with some agencies in also purchasing spots on a national
level and reselling those but they would lose any targeting capabilities.

------
prakash
WOW!!

Here's adding a few more billions to goog's revenue.

------
bluishgreen
Is this the end of spotrunner: the upcoming startup?
<http://www.spotrunner.com/>

------
technoguyrob
To summarize how huge this is:

 _Google now provides anyone with a credit card and an internet connection
with the ability to create a television commercial and monitor the success of
their campaign using a simple online tool. Touche!_

------
dbreunig
This is long overdue. The fact that we're still tracking and basing TV ratings
and buys on 300k people in 2007 is absurd. Finally we have accountability,
immediacy, and a common denominator to integrate ad campaigns against.

------
redorb
does look awesome, perhaps it will play into affiliates hands though - as
google probably doesn't have a quality score for it yet ..

